# Treated lumber in chicken coop floor?



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's time for me to expand my coop (amazing how many family members want eggs). When I originally built it I used hardware cloth on the floor under 4 inch of dirt. I planned to do the same thing on the expansion but they want $200. Ouch! and way over my budget. So I just priced using floor joists and 2x6s for the floor. (I know most people would use plywood but I have a hard time moving it and will pay a bit more to have the ability to move the lumber around).This is a retro fit the coop was 1/2 a shed and all the floor was dirt. I assumed I would use treated lumber for the joists and construction lumber for the floor. I was thinking of staining both sides of the lumber to make it last longer. Then I wondered if the stain might be bad so started searching the internet. What I found was that it's ok to use treated lumber in a coop floor. My chickens are free range but this winter they hardly left the coop. 

My questions is-- do you all agree that it is ok to use treated lumber in a coop floor? The internet also says you can use it in garden beds but I don't agree with that so I thought I would ask the experts what you are using.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It will be fine to use since you should also use enough litter that the floor will always be covered anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I poured concrete for my floors in all 3 coops.
However, I see no problem with treated lumber.
It is better than plywood. ImO
Maybe the friends who like free eggs will help out ??


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I have 1/2" treated plywood sheets on the floors in my coops. After 15 years they still look like new when I clean the winter bedding out just about this time of the year. It works well for the occasional spilled waterer and will last for years and years even with events like that. No harm to the birds even when they scratch down to the bare floor.

be


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info! It will save a lot of work using treated lumber.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Depending on your setup, you might also consider using pallets and just tacking down cut sheets (that you are able to handle) of plywood. That would be budget friendly.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

unless you want to do the same job again, don't use wood that will rot.. 
tip: do not use red pine. it will rot away in two years..


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Depending on your setup, you might also consider using pallets and just tacking down cut sheets (that you are able to handle) of plywood. That would be budget friendly.


That is an excellent idea! I even have the pallets and a lot of scrap panel siding that I could use. That would make this a free project!


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

most dimensional treated lumber is now a salt treated instead of creosote.not sure about plywood. be sure and use stainless,epoxy coated or galvanized nails and screws or they wont last long.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Not going to argue the practicality of PT.
But I wouldn't use it anywhere there's food, and I wouldn't be putting manure that's been leaching heavy metals out into my veggie patch. There's a reason you have to wear gloves to touch the stuff...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

the old formaldahyde treated was that way.
the new procedure is not so toxic.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

the Mennonites that run the local trusse and lumber place have told me that the only lumber treated the old way is the 6"x6" and 8"x8" posts used for pole barns and such.


----------



## ford62b (Nov 3, 2014)

In my coops with a wood floor I have always used roofing tar/sealant and never had a problem with the chickens getting to it (always used sawmill shavings). 
I heat it up til it gets real runny like water; after a good cleaning I slop it on, allowing it to seep into the cracks & corners. After it dries apply shavings liberally. Insert chickens.

I've used untreated wood and this has kept em from rotting out for a long time. Last time I did it I built a fire next to the coop and using a cooking pot (from Goodwill, wife would KILL ME if she saw one of her good pots used in such a manner...yes I had to learn that the hard way) I heated it till it was thin and slopped it on.


----------

